# AVG 8 Reviews and FAQ's



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi All,

I created this thread as an FAQ for the release of the new AVG 8. I thought we could use this for any discussions or issues about the new release. Here is what is known so far:

1.) It is unknown as to whether or not AVG 7.5 users will be automatically updated to AVG 8, although a comment on the board said they didn't think an auto update pushed will be forced.

2.) It has been known to be buggy and slow according to some of the C-Net reviews. This could be the sign of a new release or hopefully not a bad omen of what is to come from a once-great company.

3.) There are 3 versions of AVG 8.0:

a.) AVG Anti-Virus 8.0 Commercial Version: This is a paid version that includes Anti-Virus, Anti-Spyware, Resident Shield, Root Kit Remover Real Time Protection with a Link Scanner that scans sights before you go to them and a Link Search, that indicates the safety of a sight before you go to them similar to McAfee Sight Adviser.

b.) AVG Internet Security 8.0: A paid version with all the features of (a) plus a software firewall

c.) AVG Anti-Virus Free 8.0: The free version that includes Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware scanning and the Link Search (Site Adviser clone)

Please indicate in this thread: (Discuss each that applies to you.)

1.) The version of AVG 8 you have installed.

2.) Any problems with the download or installation

3.) Any slowdown of your system.

4.) How different is the Free AVG 8 interface compared to the paid versions?

5.) Whether or not you use Link Scanning and Link Search (All versions can have this option turned off if desired.)

6.) If you use the Site Adviser plug in from McAfee and if this plug in conflicts with conflicts with AVG's Link Search.

Any other comments.

Jack


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i have the free one and my startup has slowed down ,almost like when i ran mcafee.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

1 - I have AVG free 8 installed on XP home
2 - downloaded and installed over 7.5 (their FAQ said this would be ok) had no probs
3 - I have experienced no startup slowdown and full scans are faster than before
4 - can't comment as I don't use the paid but pictures appear to be the same for both
5 - I turned off link scanning, it slowed down the loading of search results to much (didn't seem to effect general surfing though)

only issues I have run across so far is how to enable it to scan file transfers coming through windows live messenger (as expected their forum is proving to be useless in finding an answer). I figured out what executable to use and thought I had the parameters set right. AVG appears to scan the file being transfered and reports it clean or safe with a pop up from the notification area BUT when I check the scan logs it reports the scan result as being ok or infected for 0 files (so this is either a bug in the logging process or I have the parameters set wrong)
and the antispyware module reports warnings about hooks placed in the registry by spybots immunization as potential threats.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

I did find out from some other forum that AVG 7.5 products will be supported until the end of the year. I am waiting for a confirmation on this. Paid customers who have 7.5 licenses should probably wait to install 8.0 until AVG requires it. This does two things:

1.) You'll get the most out of your paid version. Might as well finish off your subscription as close to the end as you can.

2.) If another 7 months is supported with 7.5, this will give AVG time to work out the bugs in 8.0.

Jack


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lets Review: I changed over to paid 8.0 Security from paid 7.5 as I contacted them and recieved a new Lic. number. I downloaded to my, desktop, got off the internet, and watched as 8.0 automatically uninstalled 7.5, then installed 8.0. put the new number when prompted, rebooted then went back online. Updated. Had to redo Gmail, different numbers, got that going. I also have AdAware 7.0 and Spywareblaster, the newer version 4.0. Now the AVG 7.5 ran every day, usually finding one or two files to put in the virus vault, one or two deleted or cleaned. Since April 15th according to the 'scan results' this AVG 8.0 has found NOTHING no infections, no spyware zero. That's in History, scan results with one million, two hundred thousand plus tested objects. These are their words. AdAware, though, usually finds average 3 TAIs every scan. I am fully protected and up to date with a green check the interface tells me. I update every day all the updates, virus, spyware, antispam, firewall active and vista firewall not on. I don't know whether to be happy or worried. On the other hand it always has over 100 warnings, benign I guess. I almost wish (careful) it would find something, just to let me know it knows how to put something in the virus vault thats been empty since day one. Comments anyone???


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

shiprock520 said:


> Lets Review: I changed over to paid 8.0 Security from paid 7.5 as I contacted them and recieved a new Lic. number. I downloaded to my, desktop, got off the internet, and watched as 8.0 automatically uninstalled 7.5, then installed 8.0. put the new number when prompted, rebooted then went back online. Updated. Had to redo Gmail, different numbers, got that going. I also have AdAware 7.0 and Spywareblaster, the newer version 4.0. Now the AVG 7.5 ran every day, usually finding one or two files to put in the virus vault, one or two deleted or cleaned. Since April 15th according to the 'scan results' this AVG 8.0 has found NOTHING no infections, no spyware zero. That's in History, scan results with one million, two hundred thousand plus tested objects. These are their words. AdAware, though, usually finds average 3 TAIs every scan. I am fully protected and up to date with a green check the interface tells me. I update every day all the updates, virus, spyware, antispam, firewall active and vista firewall not on. I don't know whether to be happy or worried. On the other hand it always has over 100 warnings, benign I guess. I almost wish (careful) it would find something, just to let me know it knows how to put something in the virus vault thats been empty since day one. Comments anyone???


you could use the eicar test file just to make sure it's actively scanning,

http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

I could but having that old nasty habit of reading up first, it would appear I'll be stuck with that test. Makes me leery with the 'possible damage' warning also. I could download another free AV, disable AVG and run that?


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

How do I upgrade to the free 8.0 from the free 7.5 that I've got now? I went to the site and clicked on the lnks but when I chose to upgrade from the free it asks for a license.
What do I need to do?
I received a message from them saying that 7.5 will only be supported for upgrades until the end of this month.
Thanks!


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a site to get the avg 8.0 at.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_AntiVirus_Free_Edition_d886.html


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

What's the difference between getting it from them and getting it directly from AVG?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

shiprock520 said:


> I could but having that old nasty habit of reading up first, it would appear I'll be stuck with that test. Makes me leery with the 'possible damage' warning also. I could download another free AV, disable AVG and run that?


I've used it before and the only trouble you could probably have removing it is if your anti-virus quarantines it but then you can just delete it out of quarantine,

it's basically just a text file with random letters that make the anti-virus think it's a virus,

I happen to think the only reason anti-virus's detect it though is because it's so widely used to test and make sure a person's av is running so av companies put it in their signatures,

if you don't want to try it then thats fine but I would highly suggest AGAINST installing a second anti-virus with avg already installed you should never have more than 1 anti-virus installed on the same computer,

some people used to get away with having avg 7.5 and another anti-virus installed without troubles but the 8.0 version is another story and I don't think that one gets along with other anti-virus's.



cycler said:


> What's the difference between getting it from them and getting it directly from AVG?


no difference it's just a download site a lot of people use,

if you want it from avg's website then here's the link,
http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download?prd=afe


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

cycler said:


> How do I upgrade to the free 8.0 from the free 7.5 that I've got now? I went to the site and clicked on the lnks but when I chose to upgrade from the free it asks for a license.
> What do I need to do?
> I received a message from them saying that 7.5 will only be supported for upgrades until the end of this month.


I ended up downloading the AVG 8.0 free edition from the AVG site and simply running the installer. It detected I have AVG anti-virus AND antispyware 7.5 installed and told me both would be uninstalled as part of the AVG 8 installation process. I accepted all defaults and the installation process went smoothly. After the files were copied over, I was asked when I wanted AVG to scan my system and I was later informed I had to reboot to complete the process. This was on a Windows XP Home Edition w/ SP2 system.

Peace...


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

Windows XP Pro Sp2
AVG 7,5 Free
Had a popup once informing me of AVG 8 available.
Good FAQ thread. Makes me want to wait a while.
Thanks.

Didn't need a popup when this is in the Control Panel.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> This was on a Windows XP Home Edition w/ SP2 system.


Same as me - thanks for letting me know that it installed easily but what did you enter where it requested the license?
Or did you download it from another page on the AVG site where it didn't ask for it?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

cycler said:


> Same as me - thanks for letting me know that it installed easily but what did you enter where it requested the license?
> Or did you download it from another page on the AVG site where it didn't ask for it?


I was never prompted to enter a license. I downloaded the free version here.

EDIT: Are you running the free version of AVG 7.5?

Peace...


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

To be honest everyone,

I am seriously considering switching to Avast when my paid AVG license expires at the end of the year, or whenever the time comes that AVG 7.5 is no longer supported. The problem that I heard, (and this is confirmed by AVG's website) is that AVG 8 reports false-positives as security warnings if you have other security programs such as Spybot S & D. You can read the rest at this computer help forum:

http://www.savemybutt.com/forum/index.php?topic=3829.0

When a program tries to be your everything, as the early indicators of AVG 8 show, it can slow and bloat the crap out of your system. AVG 7.5 and its predecessors worked so well, because they didn't slow your system down. You could do manual On Demand scans/updates without speed and system resources being compromised. I would rather have four different malware removal programs from different companies that do a B/A grade job, rather than have one company trying to be your everything, doing a C+ grade job.

I feel confident that Grisoft will fix the false positive bugs in AVG 8. But it is very doubtful that this version is going to speed up and take less resources between now and January 2009.

Jack


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jack1000 said:


> I am seriously considering switching to Avast when my paid AVG license expires at the end of the year, or whenever the time comes that AVG 7.5 is no longer supported. The problem that I heard, (and this is confirmed by AVG's website) is that AVG 8 reports false-positives as security warnings if you have other security programs such as Spybot S & D.


I believe I've encountered a false positive with Avast! on a system I was experimenting with it on so I'm not confident Avast! won't be immune from false positives either. I'm not mentioning this to dissuade you from switching to Avast! (I don't really care which A/V app you use) but I wanted to mention my personal experience.

Given AVG 8 is so new, I'm sure there will be some issues like this. With time, the dust will settle and it will mature. 

Peace...


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

go to www.majorgeek.com. I have had the new AVG 8.0 with the spyware. Have had it installed for about a week with no problem.
vicks


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

> When a program tries to be your everything...


That's what happened to many companies like Norton or Mcafee.
I hate suites of any kind and rather have specific apps for different targets.
But that's just me and I'm sure will be forced into something eventually.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

cycler said:


> Same as me - thanks for letting me know that it installed easily but what did you enter where it requested the license?
> Or did you download it from another page on the AVG site where it didn't ask for it?





tomdkat said:


> I was never prompted to enter a license.


I was mistaken. I did two upgrades over the weekend and when I got to the part of the installation where it displayed the license key, I accepted the key that was generated. I have never entered a license key when installing any version of AVG free edition.

Peace...


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Did you upgrade from 7.5 Free (which is what I've got and was attempting to do) or did you just download 8.0 Free? The license question appeared when I wanted to upgrade and I don't believe that I was ever given a license for the one that I've got.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I personally just put in the 8.0 free, because support for the 7.5 version is to be discontinued the end of this month.
vicks


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Right - I got the same message - but did you upgrade or just download 8.0 Free and then remove the old one?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I downloaded 8.0. The way I do all of my down loads, is I have a download folder in my documents, I save all downloads there, two reasons, then I can install them off line, and have them as a back up if I have to reinstall them. After I install them I have (in that folder) a sub folder for month of installations I drag/drop the icon into. 
With this AVG. I saved it to the folder, then when off line, I uninstalled 7.5, rebooted and installed the 8.0. This new one also scans websites that are listed when you google. New look to it. Have run it 3-4 times since installing it last week... Happy with it so far.
vicks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

cycler said:


> Did you upgrade from 7.5 Free (which is what I've got and was attempting to do) or did you just download 8.0 Free? The license question appeared when I wanted to upgrade and I don't believe that I was ever given a license for the one that I've got.


I downloaded the AVG 8 installer from the AVG website and installed it over the AVG 7.5 installation that was already there. I do recall (now) when installing AVG 7.x for the first time, when I got to the window that had the user's name and license number, I left the license number alone (it was already filled in) and just clicked "Next".

Are you in a position where you can't get passed this part of the installation of AVG 8?

Peace...


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

I have installed AVG Free 7.5. I have downloaded but not installed AVG Free 8. Over the past few days I have seen different approaches to move from 7.5 to 8 without grief.
1. Just install Free 8 over Free 7.5.
2. Use the uninstall option in 7.5, reboot, install 8.
3. use XP Add/Remove programs to remove current 7.5, reboot, install new 8.

Any suggestions/experiences (good or bad) on the most foolproof way to get from current installed 7.5 to 8?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i used your #3 and have had no problems.


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

Why did you pick #3 over #2?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Any of those should work fine. I did option #1 on a few machines and didn't run into any issues. If you're more comfortable with uninstalling 7.5 then installing 8, do that. 

Peace...


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> Any of those should work fine. I did option #1 on a few machines and didn't run into any issues. If you're more comfortable with uninstalling 7.5 then installing 8, do that.
> 
> Peace...


Which method of uninstall of 7.5 would be most foolproof?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

a clean install is always the most foolproof,

so the best option would be to uninstall 7.5 restart your computer then install 8.0.


----------



## mecury_2001 (May 17, 2004)

I have paid 8.0...no problems works fine


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

LouCopits said:


> Which method of uninstall of 7.5 would be most foolproof?


I believe either method will run the same uninstaller. 

I believe if you use Add/Remove programs to uninstall AVG 7.5, it will run the same uninstaller that you would run if you ran AVG's uninstaller directly.

So, use either method of uninstallation and you should be fine. 

Peace...


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Another question - my computer clock is running about 3 minutes ahead but if I change it AVG doesn't like that and it won't run (I asked about that a while ago on these boards) so if I want to correct the time before upgading when is the best time to do it? Before uninstalling and re-starting or after and before installing the new version?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would uninstall, reboot, update the time, reboot, install the new version.

Peace...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hmm...think I'll wait a bit and watch the developments.....


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

valis said:


> hmm...think I'll wait a bit and watch the developments.....


good idea, the conflicts i mentioned earlier still exist (and there seemes to be no intention to resolve them on AVG's part, they must be waiting on other antispyware vendors to figure it out for them)


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I've now installed, uninstalled AVG 8.0 a few times and I'm not happy..
We went through this with Norton and McAfee and others...Hmm..Gonna try some others..


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

AVG obviously wants you to pay, so they make you pay close attention to get the free version.
This is good practice for avoiding all those spyware downloads that come with "Free" programs from Adobe, etc. How many of you installed the AVG toolbar by accicent?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i went back to the 7.5 since they are going to keep updating till the end of the year.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

golferbob said:


> i went back to the 7.5 since they are going to keep updating till the end of the year.


Are you sure? The pop-up that I received said 5/31.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

posted at avg site.

DEADLINE FOR AVG 7.5 FREE UPDATES 31/12/2008
Posted by: michaelhd - AVG Team (IP Logged) 
Date: May 5, 2008 10:00AM


This is the official date that support and updates for AVg 7.5 Free will end. 

If the date changes we will give you good forward notice. 






Edited 1 times. Last edit at 05/05/08 10:28AM by BIG AL 43.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

I was a big fan of AVG, and installed 8.0 free with no issues. However, even though 8 has antispyware protection, the free version has dropped rootkit protection, which I find troubling.

I'm giving Avira free a try instead, and turned Spyware Terminator back on for spyware protection.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

avira is a very good antivirus even though it says it doesn't detect spyware thanks to it's heuristics and high detection it still does detect some spyware though it's fine to leave spyware terminator on too,

I don't think that avg 7.5 had any anti-rootkit feature built into it either did it? I thought there was only the standalone avg anti-rootkit.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

CTPhil said:


> I was a big fan of AVG, and installed 8.0 free with no issues. However, even though 8 has antispyware protection, the free version has dropped rootkit protection, which I find troubling.
> 
> I'm giving Avira free a try instead, and turned Spyware Terminator back on for spyware protection.


So what are you doing for anti-rootkit protection now?

Peace...


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> So what are you doing for anti-rootkit protection now?
> 
> Peace...


Avira has built in anti-rootkit features.


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

Yesterday I again got a pop-up that support for AVG Free 7.5 would end May 31.


----------



## Yvsa (Mar 16, 2008)

I have AVG Home 8.0 paid version that I updated from the 7.5 Home paid version from the AVG Website with no problems at all. 
It's running somewhat happily on a four year old Compaq with XP SP3 with AdAware, Spybot S&D, SpywareGuard, Comodo Firewall, Comodo BOClean, Comodo Memory Guardian, WinPatrol, and CounterSpy with no conflicts.

And as Hughv asked, I was one of the guilty that installed the AVG toolbar by accident.  

My main complaint is AVG loading up my CPU to the point that my PC slows to a very slow crawl. The biggest culprit seems to be avgrsx.exe although there are a couple more avg***.exe files that are almost as bad.

I got fed up with the condition and uninstalled AVG yesterday afternoon and installed Avast that I found utterly intolerable and soon uninstalled it and then installed Avira, which was considerably better, almost as good as the AVG, although being spoiled by having AVG so long I soon realized that I had rather put up with the slowdowns than change AV's. I kept the Avira while trying to reinstall AVG and I kept running into trouble with incomplete installations.
I contacted AVG's tech dept. and explained my problem and I soon received an email with Tech FAQ's that answered my question. I then uninstalled Avira and shut down all my security programs and went to the Tech AVG Site where I downloaded the latest version of AVG 8.0 _*without*_ the AVG Toolbar,:up: and with absolutely no problems.
I then went offline and ran CCleaner and Registry Mechanic, turned off System Restore, ran IObit smart defrag and rebooted.
Since doing all that AVG still loads up my CPU at times but not nearly as often nor nearly as long. AVG is supposed to have a patch some time in June so I've heard.

Here is where you can find both the free and paid version downloads for reinstalling. If it doesn't have the direct links because the page is out of date like it was for me when I brought the page up a bit ago click the refresh button and then click on the word, "download" and it should bring the link page back up. At least that's what I think I did, sorry for any confusion if it happens.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

:My main complaint is AVG loading up my CPU to the point that my PC slows to a very slow crawl. The biggest culprit seems to be avgrsx.exe although there are a couple more avg***.exe files that are almost as bad."

How much RAM do you have?
It's pretty cheap in most cases, and may solve this problem.


----------



## Yvsa (Mar 16, 2008)

Hughv said:


> :My main complaint is AVG loading up my CPU to the point that my PC slows to a very slow crawl. The biggest culprit seems to be avgrsx.exe although there are a couple more avg***.exe files that are almost as bad."
> 
> How much RAM do you have?
> It's pretty cheap in most cases, and may solve this problem.


Hugh I have 512 megs, which isn't nearly enough in today's PC world but was still a lot when I got this PC.
Thankfully since uninstalling and reinstalling *without* the AVG toolbar AVG doesn't load up my CPU nearly as bad as it was, it's actually livable now although you're spot on about more RAM helping and being cheap enough, just haven't done anything about it yet.



Yvsa said:


> "Since doing all that AVG still loads up my CPU at times but not nearly as often nor nearly as long. AVG is supposed to have a patch some time in June so I've heard."


----------



## ultralight (May 26, 2008)

I can not get rid of link scanner. I have used the uninstaller and removed AVG 8 then re-installed and unchecked the box that is used to install link scanner. Yet when I open FireFox and Google something it is still checking the links. I then tried the add and remove features in AVG 8 installer and that did not work either. Only way I can terminate link scanner is to un-select it in the options but then I get that red exclamation mark in my task manager. Very frustrating that once you have installed AVG 8 and selected the option to include it in the first install that there is no way to remove it.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I looked in my Add/Remove programs but couldn't find 7.5 to remove it. So I went ahead with the free installation of 8.0. When it said it found 7.5 and to remove it, I continued with installation since it said it could remove it. But then it said installation failed, even though it said to restart computer so the changes would take effect. The old AVG anti-virus is still on my system now. I am not sure how to uninstall 7.5.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

HollyG said:


> I looked in my Add/Remove programs but couldn't find 7.5 to remove it. So I went ahead with the free installation of 8.0. When it said it found 7.5 and to remove it, I continued with installation since it said it could remove it. But then it said installation failed, even though it said to restart computer so the changes would take effect. The old AVG anti-virus is still on my system now. I am not sure how to uninstall 7.5.


with anti virus programs, one need to uninstall old programs before installing new ones.
I always download to a folder (in my documents, I have a folder for anything I download) then when off line, uninstall the old one before installing the newly downloaded one. Have never had any trouble with anything doing it this way.
the AVG 7.5 should be in the add/remove programs. Maybe, if worse comes to worse, do a system restore to a date before you tried to install AVG8.0 and start fresh with it.
vicks


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a small free uninstaller i use if i can't find the program with add/ remove.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/myuninst.html


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I tried a system restore and it wasn't there. I also downloaded the Uninstaller and it wasn't there either. I read on AVG that if I located the setup.exe file for AVG 7.5 and run through it and then select uninstall I can remove it. But I don't know where to locate that file either.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

you might try in install avg 7.5 ,then uninstall it. here is a site to get the 7.5.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_avg_antivirus/?4029


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sorry I don't see it. I go to the File Hippo link but there's no link to download 7.5.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

So I looked in the AVG Faq's pages and found how to uninstall it. It said to Run/All Programs/click on AVG 7.5 then click on Uninstall. When I did this it said it was not installed on my computer so it could not install. Then I found another instruction so I downloaded the same exact setup file I currently have, and you're supposed to get the choices, for install, fix, add/remove components, and uninstall. It didn't have any of these options it just starts installing it. Then some other error popped up and it couldn't continue to install it. This reminds me when I purchased the Norton Antivirus years ago, and I could never remove the old one. Then my time ran out for a refund so I wasted money on the new paid version, which is why I switched to AVG Free. So much for this one running smooth.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

ultralight said:


> I can not get rid of link scanner. I have used the uninstaller and removed AVG 8 then re-installed and unchecked the box that is used to install link scanner. Yet when I open FireFox and Google something it is still checking the links. I then tried the add and remove features in AVG 8 installer and that did not work either. Only way I can terminate link scanner is to un-select it in the options but then I get that red exclamation mark in my task manager. Very frustrating that once you have installed AVG 8 and selected the option to include it in the first install that there is no way to remove it.


Here's how to install AVG without the link scanner according to Grisoft:

"If you wish to install AVG 8.0 Free Edition without the LinkScanner component, or uninstall this component from your program, please proceed as follows:
Download the AVG 8.0 Free Edition installation package from our website.
Run the installation with the parameters /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSurf /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSearch. 
One way to achieve this is to:
save the AVG Free installation file directly to disk C:\
open menu Start -> Run
type 
c:\avg_free_stf_*.exe /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSurf /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSearch

The installation will be started, and AVG will be installed without the LinkScanner component."


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I tried all the above suggested options to uninstall 7.5. If it doesn't show up in Add/Remove programs, and it says it is not installed when I click on the uninstall option through my Programs then what can I do? On my laptop 7.5 shows up in my Add/Remove programs, but I haven't attempted to uninstall and install 8 until I figure the desktop first.


----------



## gr277 (Jan 14, 2008)

You do not need to uninstall 7.5 in order to install 8.0
Version 8.0 overwrites version 7.5


----------



## csatennis (Mar 3, 2007)

I tried installing avg 8 over the prior version. It was getting stuck. So I uninstalled avg and ran the avg installer again. It is getting stuck trying to create setup.cfg file and I still don't have antivirus software. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here again is the site to download avg 7.5 . at the top right it says to click here to download this version ,7.5.524 , 36.56mb.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_avg_antivirus/?4029


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

When downloading AVG 8.0 I get the message Installation Failed!
file_AVG7_avgtdi.sys
Service AvgTdi failed to progress during stopping at checkpoint 0
So all I have installed still is 7.5


----------



## csatennis (Mar 3, 2007)

I tried to install avg 7.5 as suggested. It wouldn't let me do it because it said that avg 8 is still installed. I tried to uninstall it, but it stopped part way through.

can anyone help?

bob


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Apr 25, 2008)

gr277 said:


> You do not need to uninstall 7.5 in order to install 8.0
> Version 8.0 overwrites version 7.5


Correct. my FREE V8.0 said it would uninstall FREE V7.5 before installing 8. The 8 install went as smooth as.....

_Please indicate in this thread: (Discuss each that applies to you.)

1.) The version of AVG 8 you have installed. *FREE* 

2.) Any problems with the download or installation *Nope*

3.) Any slowdown of your system. *Nope*

4.) How different is the Free AVG 8 interface compared to the paid versions? *No Idea*

5.) Whether or not you use Link Scanning and Link Search (All versions can have this option turned off if desired.) *Haven't checked it out yet*

6.) If you use the Site Adviser plug in from McAfee and if this plug in conflicts with conflicts with AVG's Link Search. *N/A*

Any other comments. *ran FREE 8 full-scan a few times, and it indicates during the scan >>>>> 400+ "potentially dangerous Warnings" of viri/malware/trojans in registry. Then at the end of the scan it said "all clear, no infections" * _

WinXPH-SP3


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

gr277 said:


> You do not need to uninstall 7.5 in order to install 8.0
> Version 8.0 overwrites version 7.5


Sorry, I think this is wrong.... I downloaded and saved AVG8.0 then off line uninstalled the 7.5 version rebooted then installed the 8.0 one. Have had NO problem at all doing it that way. 
If you continue to have trouble, there is another free AV. www.avast.com. I have used both, in fact have avg on one compute and avast on the other. Both seem to work well.
vicks


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

CTPhil said:


> Here's how to install AVG without the link scanner according to Grisoft:
> 
> "If you wish to install AVG 8.0 Free Edition without the LinkScanner component, or uninstall this component from your program, please proceed as follows:
> Download the AVG 8.0 Free Edition installation package from our website.
> ...


If that doesn't work, use the full file name (not just the *.exe) and run it from a Command Prompt.


----------



## csatennis (Mar 3, 2007)

I have to totally remove avg from my system before trying to install a new version. But I can't seem to get rid of everything. The uninstall doesn't reach completion. Any hints?

I am using Windows xp and I tried the Windows uninstall as well and with no success.

bob


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

I have the Free Edition AVG, a real speed up from Norton 360, but the whole system Scan always crashes


----------



## csatennis (Mar 3, 2007)

My avg crashes too. it stops about half way through. Is there any solution?
I use windows xp and version 7 of AVG.

bob


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

I have another thread running with my experience with AVG 8 FREE.
Did not need to uninstall 7.5 as it did it automatically when 8 installed.
I have warnings because of registry entries created by Spybot immunize feature.
It's not big deal to me. I may, or not, remove spybot and spywareblaster in the future.
AVG 8 scans for a couple hours with not much load at all on system.
So far it's 3 thumbs up.:up::up::up:

(WXP SP2, 1 GB)


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Apr 25, 2008)

i have my 'puter set to start (cold-boot) automatically at 5.45AM each day. 

half hour after that, i have AVG8 Free schedualled to do a full scan at 6.15AM.

then i lie there eyes half open deciding whether to get up or not lol.

AVG8 DOESN'T actually do the schedualled scan its sposed to, whereas AVG7.5 Free DID !

any ideas ?


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

Norton 360>AVG

AVG did not detect Trojan.Vundo on my Computer. I even scanned the infected file itself. Norton detected 5 instances of Trojan.Vundo and cleaned them all...


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

I finally decided to get it over with and install Free 8. Only two minor problems. First, when starting the install I tried to access the file of hints and tips (don't recall the precise name). Never got a thing, just "LOADING" forever. Second, I had an unused version of Norton that came on my computer. AVG had me delete it before I could install. After that all went well.

Forgot to mention that I used XP remove programs to dump old AVG 7.5 first.


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there a way to turn off LinkScanner after AVG Free 8 is installed? My overview screen shows it as active and I can't find a way to turn it off.


----------



## suns2remember (Jun 15, 2008)

TRY BitDefender Top rated antivirus for 2008.

google top rated antivirus now


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you click open linkscanner and see the settings? Can you not uncheck the three options there? I just tried it and the Interface then says linkscanner disabled. Then I checked it back on, using only the top two checks and it worked for me.


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

shiprock520 said:


> Do you click open linkscanner and see the settings? Can you not uncheck the three options there? I just tried it and the Interface then says linkscanner disabled. Then I checked it back on, using only the top two checks and it worked for me.


My bad, clicked on the wrong thing. Sorry...


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

With AVG Free 7.5 it would automatically check for updates as soon as I connected to the Internet. So far, AVG Free 8.0 does not seem to do that. Is it possible to have AVG Free 8.0 look for updates automatically as soon as I connect to the Internet?


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lou, Open AVG User Interface, open tools, open advanced settings, click on the schedules plus sign, click on the scheduled scan, schedule running, put a dot on action based, the third dot down that says On computer startt-up, it has a 4 minute delay that you can change. Then on task settings, I put a check on Enable this task, hit apply, hit o.k. I hope that answers your question


----------



## sms1973 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 7.5 AVG security and i upgraded to 8.0 AVG security And now i cant watch my abc.com player it get stuckon Loading... any ideas anyone?? It has to be something in the 8.0. I have tried to disable and i just getno where.. HELP!!!!


----------



## sms1973 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 7.5 AVG security and i upgraded to 8.0 AVG security And now i cant watch my abc.com player it get stuckon Loading... any ideas anyone?? It has to be something in the 8.0. I have tried to disable and i just getno where.. HELP!!!!


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

shiprock520 said:


> Lou, Open AVG User Interface, open tools, open advanced settings, click on the schedules plus sign, click on the scheduled scan, schedule running, put a dot on action based, the third dot down that says On computer startt-up, it has a 4 minute delay that you can change. Then on task settings, I put a check on Enable this task, hit apply, hit o.k. I hope that answers your question


I was used to AVG Free 7.5 where you could see the update startup and the update take place. AVG Free 8.0 is also doing the automatic update but in 'stealth' mode - I never see it run but the initial AVG screen shows that an update took place shortly after I connect to the Internet.


----------

